
Show HN: Universal mobile client for devs. Join Private Beta - genbit
https://github.com/archyhq/archy
======
genbit
Short demo what kind of client you can create with Archy.ai:
[https://video.twimg.com/dm_gif/817220933689585664/JSz2qxRPlt...](https://video.twimg.com/dm_gif/817220933689585664/JSz2qxRPltY4drcpMsggTPZVSlcrbYkAyyDH_h7O-pRb3E33l1.mp4)

------
genbit
I feel that closed beta is not in favor at HN. But I'm trying to get some
early users to test product and API before can open it to public. I believe in
HN community )

